# Lump of foils.



## glondor (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey all. Just thought I would post a pic of the foils from my latest project. Took a picture while I was washing them up. They are on a lid from a 5 gallon bucket for size reference. Any one care to guess the button weight from these?? Just for fun. I will drop the gold tonight and button it up.


----------



## Smack (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks good. I'll say 22g glondor


----------



## micronationcreation (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow looks like a golden cow pat, I guess 50g.


----------



## glondor (Feb 11, 2012)

I would like to find the cow !!!!


----------



## jack_burton (Feb 11, 2012)

Sweet looking lump! Looks like you definitively will end up with an ounce or more of refined.


----------



## cnbarr (Feb 11, 2012)

That looks nice.   :mrgreen: 

I'll say about 2.65Toz or roughly 80g


----------



## Geo (Feb 11, 2012)

Harold told a story about a man with a whipped topping bowl full of foils that had some wet foils and had some trash that refined out 6 OZT. that looks like it might fill a coolwhip bowl without the trash so id say at least 6 ozt.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 11, 2012)

Geo said:


> that looks like it might fill a coolwhip bowl without the trash so id say at least 6 ozt.


I am going to agree.


----------



## bigjohn (Feb 11, 2012)

How much material did you run to get that golden lump?
Looks awesome!


----------



## glondor (Feb 11, 2012)

4 kilos


----------



## Geo (Feb 11, 2012)

in US standard that 8.8 pounds. i cant seem to get that many foils from 9 pounds of anything. i think im getting robbed by a leprechaun. :lol:


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 11, 2012)

Superb!

Looks like you ran them with nitric.

Steve


----------



## element47 (Feb 11, 2012)

Those look great, and it looks like you have a very serious wad of them. Very nicely done!


----------



## joem (Feb 11, 2012)

WOW thanks for my b-day present, I can pick up lol


----------



## glondor (Feb 12, 2012)

59.58 g. Hey Steve yeah they were run in Nitric. 4 batches of 1 kilo each. Digested nice. No surprises!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2012)

Yikes.It looks like so much more in the pics.


----------



## sena (Feb 12, 2012)

information regarding the source of the material ? and what method did you use to remove the base metal ? would be nice... :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 12, 2012)

sena said:


> information regarding the source of the material ? and what method did you use to remove the base metal ? would be nice... :lol:



:arrow: fingers
:arrow: nitric


----------



## glondor (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Mic, It sure does look like more in the pic. These foils were from clean (new)pins. None of that lovely gold alloy solder that would have turned this ball into 200 grams.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 12, 2012)

Pins? :shock: 
Its sunday. :lol: Even my thinking is slow. If that would be fingers yield would be way over the roof.  
Looks like I was too fast but I was misled by their looks, when I did pins in nitric last time I had a lot of mess there - tin from solder.


----------



## jack_burton (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm running batches of pins right now, but using HCL leech method. The foils left over after all the BM are gone look just like his. About 1oz of leeched foils makes about 1 gram, I'm finding.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 13, 2012)

glondor said:


> 59.58 g. Hey Steve yeah they were run in Nitric. 4 batches of 1 kilo each. Digested nice. No surprises!



Do you have by any chance any picture of pins processed? And just to clarify - 59.58 is weight of foils or refined button?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> > 59.58 g. Hey Steve yeah they were run in Nitric. 4 batches of 1 kilo each. Digested nice. No surprises!
> ...



He said fingers the 1st time then later on he said pin's, but I think these are from fingers and that the weight is of the foils not the processed button. But I could be wrong.


----------



## glondor (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys, Sorry B.R. I never mentioned fingers in my posts. These foils came from 4000 grams of pins. The 59.58 grams is the weight of the button. Yes Pat there was a lot of tin. A lot. lots. Nasty stuff. Settling, decanting and careful filtering helps to mitigate it. I also scavenge the foils continuously as they release in the 50/50 Nitric with a cat poop scoop. Gets the majority away from the tin monster.

As for fingers I will be starting a 15 - 20 pound batch this week . I will post results when I am done.


----------



## Geo (Feb 14, 2012)

i am working on a process to remove tin from pins will a cell. the concept is to make an anode bag and place the pins inside with a copper lead using hcl as the electrolyte and stainless steel as the cathode. between 16-18 volts should part the tin and deposit it on the cathode in tin crystals. anode slimes will be silver and lead. pins should be clean when reaction stops.


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 14, 2012)

Geo said:


> i am working on a process to remove tin from pins will a cell. the concept is to make an anode bag and place the pins inside with a copper lead using hcl as the electrolyte and stainless steel as the cathode. between 16-18 volts should part the tin and deposit it on the cathode in tin crystals. anode slimes will be silver and lead. pins should be clean when reaction stops.



Geo,
This sounds interesting.
Are you going to start a new post on this with pictures of course :?: 

I too am tired of wasting good HCl removing tin from pins and boards.

Tom C.


----------



## Meh (Feb 14, 2012)

Interesting.

Related to the tin cell youtube video that someone posted somewhere on this forum a couple of days ago?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af9GAUYDrlQ


----------



## Geo (Feb 14, 2012)

actually, i posted that video. and yes, i will document everything. i have all the material and im thinking about using a heating element from a stove top for the cathode. it should be interesting to try.


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 14, 2012)

glondor said:


> Hey guys, Sorry B.R. I never mentioned fingers in my posts. These foils came from 4000 grams of pins. The 59.58 grams is the weight of the button. Yes Pat there was a lot of tin. A lot. lots. Nasty stuff. Settling, decanting and careful filtering helps to mitigate it. I also scavenge the foils continuously as they release in the 50/50 Nitric with a cat poop scoop. Gets the majority away from the tin monster.
> 
> As for fingers I will be starting a 15 - 20 pound batch this week . I will post results when I am done.



Were the pins 100% tin with gold foil? If so I would think straight hcl would make short work of the pins leaving you with a nice crystal clear waste. Or are you talkin' tin solder with kovar pins? Now thats a nightmare.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 14, 2012)

I did some test with pins I would say copper coloured. Plated contact area appeared thick plated 1x1.5mm. They went to nitric, in about 10 minutes all what was left was nice pile of square foils. Some of them have one side silver coloured that would be nickel probably.


----------



## glondor (Feb 14, 2012)

Tin, copper and nickel as far as i could tell. Nice bright blue solution with white tin on the bottom.


----------



## johnny309 (Mar 15, 2012)

For the TIN problem in nitric acid...I found this on the web:

"

Tin forms stannic acid, H2SnO 4, when heated in air or oxygen at high temperatures. It dissolves in hydrochloric acid to form stannous chloride, SnCl2, and in aqua regia to form stannic chloride, SnCl4, and it reacts with sodium hydroxide solution to form sodium stannite and hydrogen gas. In cold and very dilute nitric acid, tin dissolves to form stannous nitrate and ammonium nitrate; in concentrated nitric acid, it produces metastannic acid, H2SnO3. Stannous sulfide, SnS, is yielded as a dark brown precipitate by the action of hydrogen sulfide on a solution of stannous chloride. Stannic sulfide, SnS2, is produced by passing hydrogen sulfide through a solution of stannic salt. The two hydroxides of tin, Sn(OH)2 and Sn(OH)4, are produced by adding a soluble hydroxide to solutions of stannous and stannic salts. Stannous oxide, SnO, a black insoluble powder, is obtained by heating stannous oxalate in the absence of air. In the presence of air, stannous oxide burns to form the dioxide, or stannic oxide, SnO2, a white insoluble solid. The dioxide may also be prepared by heating stannic acid or by heating tin metal in air at high temperatures."

So,a dilute nitric acid with no heat do not produce metastanic acid and as Harold mentioned it,incineration plays a key role.
I try(when I would have the time) the removal of tin using NaOH.....it seems the best method....

P.S.: the article quoted is from:
http://www.neymetals.com/tin.htm

:idea:


----------



## Claudie (Jun 3, 2013)

Starting with 4000 grams of pins, and ending with a 59.58 gram button. That would figure 0.014895 grams of Gold per one gram of pins. If I did my math correctly, that would figure to roughly 6.77 grams of Gold per pound of pins. What type of pins were they?


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Jun 4, 2013)

*Big Recovery * guessing 127 Grams, at 93 percent first melt. there is cleaning still to be done, "imo" from the looks of it, very nice recovery,
cut my optimism in half,


----------

